

Show HN: Oroboros – templated configuration server - eggsby
https://github.com/eggsby/oroboros

======
eggsby
I made oroboros for working with large collections of app and server
configuration that need to be shared across many systems.

Previously I had been using an automation tool to template my configuration
variables and found myself frustrated that I couldn't access their processed
values outside of the tool.

Oroboros exposes all configuration as JSON over HTTP by recursively templating
& assembling configuration files under some directory. This makes it simple to
track & release changes through version control.

This project solves a particular need of mine, hopefully someone else find
will find useful it as well.

Happy Hacking,

Thomas

